
UK issues first GDPR violation… against Brexit campaigner - neka
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/24/uk_issues_first_gdpr_violation_against_brexit_campaigner/
======
tropo
Selective enforcement against enemies... we could see that coming.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
A brexit supporting "enemy" of a brexit supporting government? Enemy of whom
then? The regulator (ICO) is _not_ the EU.

~~~
tropo
There is no brexit supporting government in the UK. Look at the actual
negotiations, and you can see that the plan is to have brexit in name only.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Well that's manifestly untrue. Brexit was a manifesto promise and that is
still their aim. That they are incompetent and the party subject to divisions,
as a result of the extreme right hard brexit fools, are different issues
entirely.

